# i wonder if someone will get rid of him



## turktt (Dec 16, 2003)

this forum has enabled me to buy my tt. yes we have fun here its a great read. but i think this one guy does not belong here. i read the forum everynight and seeing this guy making mokery out of this forum makes me mad. i am sure all you know who i am talking about with his faul jokes.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Not sure what we can do. Maybe its a phase?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Name & shame


----------



## turktt (Dec 16, 2003)

yes its a phase but this is a great forum where i come everynight to see you guys views thoughts and problems. when i see a members car get damaged i feel sad. if something positive happens i am happy. we are a community sharing. we are not goofballs. you know what i mean.


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm a regular reader (daily - quite a few times) and a sometimes poster as well.

I know what you are saying and couldn't agree more.

No doubt this will be good bait for them and they won't resist posting in this thread.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Give us a clue :?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm with digimeisTTer here, not sure who you mean :?

Would like to know though cos i'm nosey like that :wink:

Saul


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Its *digimeisTTer*! 

Only Joking!!! :lol:

Were on about the one with the Gollum in the film... ?


----------



## turktt (Dec 16, 2003)

hint rev counter
i take you guys and this forum very seriously. this forum is daily part of my life. i relax at night reading your worries and views.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> Its *digimeisTTer*!
> 
> Only Joking!!! :lol:
> 
> Were on about the one with the Gollum in the film... ?


Gotcha nowMike :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll be the controversial one then:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/se ... -THE-RINGS


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol: Phew!

LOR is Ok give him a chance

PMSL @ the revcounter bit tho' but i think it was a wind up.


----------



## turktt (Dec 16, 2003)

well done mate


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

To be honest, I haven't had the pleasure of talking with him, but I have read some of the topics, and I was a little unsure of where the comedy was...

Maybe me... :?


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> To be honest, I haven't had the pleasure of talking with him, but I have read some of the topics, and I was a little unsure of where the comedy was...
> 
> Maybe me... :?


Poll time ?.........



Chimp my ride


----------



## turktt (Dec 16, 2003)

its not a comedy. i have been reading the postings here for a year and everyone is a sincere devotee dont you think? have we had any postings like this except like the i think it was a hard on which was quite nice


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

"WOW"


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

We haven't had a "Is the forum going down hill?" thread for ages!!!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

MMMMmmmmm.....not sure

I agree in the main, but sometimes the posts are fun. But on the whole I'd say more irritating.

I agree on the community sentiment. This 'place' is great and the support is fantastic. I don't mind a bit of fun, but most of the time he takes the piss too much.

Natural justice will prevail me thinks. If people get fed up, they will stop replying.

[smiley=stop.gif]

LOTR it will be your loss if you alienate yourself, think it through.

Best intentions meant.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Give him a break please. There should be room for both serious and silly posts on here. Ignore him if he gets on your nerves.

I've seen nothing that can be said to be offensive from LOTR. :?

I like to think we're a friendly forum, and all are welcome. Except the Trolls. :wink:


----------



## turktt (Dec 16, 2003)

well guys i am sorry if i am being rude but when i read your postings i feel for you we are a community i think and even though i dont live in the uk i feel that we are a family. yes joke is a joke we do share. but every time i read his stuff i get really pi...ed off.


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

I thought jokes are supposed to be funny :?

He just wants a reaction [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

turktt, try not to take it all too seriously, otherwise you will get pi$$ed off

In the main there are good people on here, occasionally you get the odd prat, but they don't last long and burn themselves out soon enough.

The genuine people show thier mettle by positive contributions and turning up for meets, it's different when you meet someone face to face. :wink:


----------



## turktt (Dec 16, 2003)

dear digimeisTTer thank you for being so kind

but for the last year or so since i have been reading this forum i have not come across anything like this. have you?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

god, it feels like being back at school again with the 'in' and uncool crowd. I couldn't find anything particularly bad about any of his comments.

Maybe that means I get ousted too


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Fight fight fight [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

I am a member of the Max Power forum (didn't know better at the time), after a week of reading through it and asking advice, I got pissed off with the amount of trolling, ignorant taunts and abuse and comments from people that clearly were not even old enough to own a car, let alone a TT!

The good advice, friendly atmosphere and lack of the "Max Power" type posts is what makes me respect and love this forum - long may it continue to be THE BEST TT forum around [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## turktt (Dec 16, 2003)

its not a matter of being cool or uncool its a matter of being tactfull and being sincere. do you think he is sincere? or wasting the forums time? be honest?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

turktt said:


> its not a matter of being cool or uncool its a matter of being tactfull and being sincere. do you think he is sincere? or wasting the forums time? be honest?


Put it this way - I'm in here a couple of times a day and I read the majority of pasts. Not once have I thought ' OOOoo ... he's not being sincere lets make him feel unwelcome'.

Right, I'm off to hide in the toilets until Physics.


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

This isn't sarcastic but what is Trolling?

Haven't heard that before.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

bape said:


> The good advice, friendly atmosphere and lack of the "Max Power" type posts is what makes me respect and love this forum - long may it continue to be THE BEST TT forum around [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


The BEST FORUM full stop, I'd say.


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Go steady, it's getting close to a group hug and we don't want to give the Subaru 'chimp my ride' clan the opportunity to add 'thumb chums' to their list of hairdressing and sweet pants ideas of us butch TT drivers. In case they are reading this.

Would still be interested to know what Trolling is if anybody can say.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I find the posts irrating & pointless if anyone cares 

Edit.
On reflection though... I feel threads that could be seen as witch hunts are also undesirable :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> On reflection though... I feel threads that could be seen as witch hunts are also undesirable :?


Agreed.
If anyone has a complaint about someone breaching the rules then please inform a moderator.

This is a bit close to a personal flame for my likely and these are not allowed so I'm locking this thread at this point.

Also being moved to off-topic as it has no TT content.


----------

